
Animating a cube using only CSS3 - emson
http://www.fofronline.com/2009-07/animated-css3-cube-interface-using-3d-transforms/
======
Groxx
It's very nicely done. Movement via keyboard is done by JS (not surprising),
though all animation is done by CSS. JS just defines where to stop.

------
gobbin
> Sup­por­ted browsers: Web­Kit Nightly r46042+

~~~
ugh
Also works with the current version of Safari, no Nightly needed. Doesn’t work
with Chrome. You should still try, though. Looks funny.

